# Bandit Crankbaits-do the stock hooks suck?



## Nickk (Mar 2, 2008)

I recently got a couple Bandit cranks, I've never bought them before but have heard they're popular. The stock hooks seemed really dull and for lack of a better term...sucky. I swapped them out with some Gammy round bend #6 but was wondering is this a known fact? Rapala and Strike King stockers seem pretty good.


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, I heard that 2-3 times now, so your not the first to say it.


----------



## Pont (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, they are not very good hooks. Crazy but it seems like all the good baits come with crappy hooks. Bandits, rattle traps, especially rattle traps. Rattle traps are now coming out whith that new hook by eagle claw. It's a little better but I still didn't like it. Mustad tripple grips with utra points is a sure way to keep em hooked. Especially on the king of all thrown lures (rattle traps). I but the hooks in bulk cause that is the first thing that gets changed.


----------



## redbug (Mar 2, 2008)

I have switched to using the sure set hooks on my crank baits they seem to work well SO FAR

Wayne


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 2, 2008)

All crankbait hooks except for the Triple Grips suck


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 3, 2008)

Get some of these:









You can get split ring pliers at most hardware stores - in fact my hardware store sells them  

I will post a pic w/ prices in the for sale section


----------



## Derek777 (Mar 3, 2008)

the stock hooks usually suck, so i change em out to owners. ive also started using a feathered treble on the rear.


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2008)

esquired said:


> Get some of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, For years I tried removing the hooks with out this tool. My fingers are finally back to normal.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 3, 2008)

I always check the hooks for sharpness on any lure that I buy(good habit to get into) and if they're dull I usually just sharpen them, now maybe I;ll start replaceing them. Baby 1- always needs a good sharpening.


----------



## Nickk (Mar 3, 2008)

yeah, I have split ring pliers. I check for sharpness on my nail but these looked junky too, I'll sharpen them up off the lure and see how they look but I'll probably just toss them.


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 3, 2008)

Are #6's the right size for most of the 2-3 " lures? I'm going to order a bunch from BPS to ship out but my tackle box is in the boat stored in a garage 20 miles from here so I can't look at my stuff to check size. Should I also get some #4's to make sure I have the sizes I need for replacements?

I guess I'll go with Gammy #6, round bends. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Pont (Mar 3, 2008)

You will get a much better deal if you order them from Captain hooks discount warhouse. Link is below. I beleive the bandits have a 4 on the front and a 6 on the rear. Or it may be 6 on the front and 8 on the rear, but 8 on the rear seems too small for that crankbait. 

www.captainhookswarehouse.com


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2008)

Pont said:


> You will get a much better deal if you order them from Captain hooks discount warhouse. Link is below. I beleive the bandits have a 4 on the front and a 6 on the rear. Or it may be 6 on the front and 8 on the rear, but 8 on the rear seems too small for that crankbait.
> 
> www.captainhookswarehouse.com



Great link Pont!

Check out the articles.

https://www.captainhookswarehouse.com/index.cfm?page=morehooks


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Pont...

I see you buy Mustad in bulk. They are a lot cheaper than Gammys - I think I'll go with them also since you've used and recommend them. I'll just get 100 in 4's, 6's & 8's - that will give me everything I need I'm sure.

Captain Hook's is definately the better place.. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Pont (Mar 3, 2008)

Yup! Every crankbait I get, gets overhauled with Mustad triple grip. I like the black nickel needle point or ultrapoint. They get good penetration and the bend in the gap holds that fish on. Try them out on your lipless baits. That is where these hooks shine the most. Anyone that fishes lipless religously, knows how easy it is for the bass spit those back at ya.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 3, 2008)

I have never thought about the hooks on my plugs


----------



## Nickk (Mar 3, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> Are #6's the right size for most of the 2-3 " lures? I'm going to order a bunch from BPS to ship out but my tackle box is in the boat stored in a garage 20 miles from here so I can't look at my stuff to check size. Should I also get some #4's to make sure I have the sizes I need for replacements?
> 
> I guess I'll go with Gammy #6, round bends. Any other suggestions?




I had some 4s and they were too big for the Bandits so I got the 6s, 4s are about right for Rattletraps.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 3, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> I have never thought about the hooks on my plugs


I'll sharpen them if I lose a fish and can tell that they need it, but I don't usually mess with them either.


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 5, 2008)

I really like bandit crankbaits for the price and huge color variety, and they run well. I definately don't like the hooks. There were the first hooks in my boxes to rust. I have been putting off buying new trebles, but the season is creeping up, so I better get on it.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 5, 2008)

Pont said:


> Yes, they are not very good hooks. Crazy but it seems like all the good baits come with crappy hooks. Bandits, rattle traps, especially rattle traps. Rattle traps are now coming out whith that new hook by eagle claw. It's a little better but I still didn't like it. Mustad tripple grips with utra points is a sure way to keep em hooked. Especially on the king of all thrown lures (rattle traps). I but the hooks in bulk cause that is the first thing that gets changed.


I never lost a fish on the old rat-l-trap hooks did have a few break but not on fish, They have changed the hooks but i think they also changed something about the paint, my older traps look better than a lot of my newer ones due to the paint chippin off so easily. As for the bandit cranks they have changed there hooks aswell, but I dont think it was for the better, I liked the older ones better.


----------



## Nickk (Mar 8, 2008)

here's something weird, I just picked up a Bandit Series 200 that came with Mustad Triple grip hooks! I think it's an old one, the color isn't on the website so I'm thinking it's at least 3 seasons old, good hooks stock though!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 8, 2008)

Nickk said:


> here's something weird, I just picked up a Bandit Series 200 that came with Mustad Triple grip hooks! I think it's an old one, the color isn't on the website so I'm thinking it's at least 3 seasons old, good hooks stock though!


 thats what i thought the old ones were but i wasnt sure, i only have one with them and its about 4years old.


----------



## shortfish (Mar 9, 2008)

mustad tripple grips


----------

